# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  ΣΟΣ Κοινωνικός σπίνος.

## αντρικος

παιδια ηρθα μολις τωρα σπιτη και πηγα να δω τα πουλλακια μου ολα καλα εχτος το θηλυκο κοινωνικο σπινακι μου που εχει και 5 αυγα το βρηκα στην φωλια να καθετε φουσκομενο και πολυ αδυνατο τι επαθε? :sad:  εβγαλα και φωτο απο κατω να πω οτι ειχε αρκετες κουτσουλιες κολλημενες κατο και μυριζαν ασχημα [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## lagreco69

Ανδρεα ανεβασε και κουτσουλιες του σε λευκο χαρτι.

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Χρειαζομαστε και αλλες φωτο για να σου πουμε ακριβως

----------


## αντρικος

αυτο προσπαθησα αλλα του εχω βαλει χαρτι κουζινας αλλα εκανε σκετο νερο ουτε χρωμα δεν εχει τι ειναι αυτο?

----------


## αντρικος

και στην φωτο οπως βλεπετε εχει κατ χαμηλα κιτρινο χρωμα τωρα που εβγαλε το νερο εφυγε και κολησανε απο στα φτερα λιγο κιτρινο χρωμα αλλα το παραπανο ηταν σαν νερο χωρις χρωμα

----------


## αντρικος

[IMG][/IMG]  οπως βλεπετε παιδια εκει εκανε κουτσουλια αλλα αχρομo:/

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν εχει φαει τιποτα. ανοιξε το στομα του και κοιταξε μεσα να δεις αν εχει τιποτα λευκοκιτρινα σημαδια στο εσωτερικο του εκτος απο το φυσιολογικο ροζ χρωμα του.

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Το εχεις δει να τρωει απο το πρωι?

----------


## αντρικος

ναι εχει λιγα ασπρακια πολυ μικρα ομως πολυ πισο αλλα δεν ξερο αν πρεπει να ειναι ετσι υπαρχει καμια φοτο να δω να ειμαστε συγουροι?

----------


## αντρικος

δεν το ειδα το πρωι ελειπα πριν λιγο ηρθα σπιτη  :sad:

----------


## lagreco69

Δες εδω Ανδρεα Ασθένειες των πουλιών συντροφιάς: συνοπτικός οδηγός συμπτωμάτων ( pet bird diseases ). και βαλε το καπου που να ειναι ζεστα μεχρι να μπει ο Δημητρης να δει το θεμα σου.

----------


## xarhs

καπως ετσι ειναι αντρικο...........





αμα ειναι καπως ετσι περιμενουμε τον δημητρη να μας πει τι θα κανεις

----------


## αντρικος

οο οχι παδια δεν ειναι ετσι ειναι ελαχιστα ασπρο πανο στον ουρανισκο του αλλου ειναι καθαρο ροζ χρωμα...το εχω μεσα στο δωματιο μου ειναι και βραστικα και του κανω παρεα

----------


## αντρικος

του εχω βαλει και νερο και φαγητο διπλα του μεχρι τωρα τρωει λιγο

----------


## αντρικος

παιδια το βλεπω πολυ φουσκομενο δεν παει καλα :sad:  πολυ κριμα και εχει και 5 αυγα γονιμα :sad:

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Εχεις ξεκινησει αντιβιωση ?

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΤΡΙΚΟ παρε και δωστου bactrimel στο στομα ,στην ιδια δοσολογια που εδινες στην καρδερινα ή οποιο αντιστοιχο υπαρχει εκει .Το ασπρο εστω και ελαχιστο στον ουρανισκο δειχνει μυκητες ,αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο που εχει καταβαλει το πουλι .το πουλακι εχει και μικροβιακη λοιμωξη .το θεμα μυκητες θα το δουμε αργοτερα .την δοσολογια την θυμασαι;

----------


## αντρικος

ναι δημητρη την εχω γραψει εδω στο βιβλιαρακι μου  :Happy:  παω τωρα να του δωσο!!

----------


## αντρικος

[IMG][/IMG] αυτο θα σας βοηθισει περισσοτερο που μολις εκανε

----------


## aeras

Δες τι θα κάνεις με τα αυγά.

----------


## αντρικος

αυτο σκεφτομαι κ εγω...εδωσα αντιβιωση αλλα εκανε εμετο και εχει γινει σαν μπαλιστα και αναπνεει πολυ γρηγορα

----------


## jk21

στη φωτογραφια αυτη ,το λευκο που ειναι καταμεσις της κοιλιας ,ειναι αυτο το λευκο που ειπες οτι εφυγε; ή υπαρχει ακομα .αν ναι ισως εχεις αυγο σφηνωμενο ή σπασμενο εντος του πουλιου .οπως και να χει η αντιβιωση πρεπει να δοθει .να το εχεις καπου πολυ ζεστα

----------


## αντρικος

οχι δημητρη αυτο εφυγε ειναι καθαρο τωρα..αλλα καθετε πολυ φουσκομενο με το κεφαλι γυρισμενο μεσα στα φτερα του..ναι το εχω μεσα στο σπιτη ειναι αρκετα ζεστα

----------


## αντρικος

γεια σας παιδια ειναι περιπου στην ιδια κατασταση το πουλλακι ελαχιστα λιγο καλυτερα! σκεφτομουν να βαλω και λιγη πολυβιταμηνες στο νερο καλο θα ηταν?

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

Να σου πανε ολα καλα

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν πινει καθολου νερο εκτος του φαρμακου που δινεις  ,τοτε ναι να βαλεις και πολυβιταμινες στο νερο αρκει να εχουν και ιχνοστοιχεια και να δωσεις λιγο στο στομα

----------


## αντρικος

πινει νερο δημητρη και τρωει απλα ειναι ακομη σε αυτη την κατασταση του φουσκομενου και αδυνατο

----------


## jk21

Πολυβιταμινη στην ποτιστρα ,φαρμακο στο στομα τοτε .Βγαλε φωτο να δω αυτο το ασπρακι στο στομα (στο βαθος ) που λες .Αν δεν ειναι μυκητες ,θα δωσεις επιπλεον και δεξτροζη μεσω του σκευασματος almora plus ή αντιστοιχου (φακελλακια σκονης δεξτροζης και ηλεκτρολυτων απο φαρμακειο ) που θα βρεις στην Μεγαλονησο

----------


## αντρικος

το πουλλακι παδια παει πολυ καλυτερα αρχησε να κανει και καποιες βολτες στο δωματιο και τρωει καλυτερα και νερο! αυριο θα ανεβασω φοτο! ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια για την βοηθεια τους!!!

----------


## koukoulis

Αντρίκο, τα αβγά τα έβαλες σε παρένθετη μητέρα;

----------


## αντρικος

οχι γιαννη δυστηχος θα τα εβαλα στα ζεπρακια μου αλλα εχουν ειδη 4 πουλλακια και τελικα τα εχασα:/

----------


## αντρικος

μετα απο 7 μερες αντιβιωση τα πουλλακι αρχησε να περνη λιγο το πανω του και να πω οτι εχει συνδεθη πολυ μαζι μου αλλα και εγω μαζι του  :Happy:  [IMG][/IMG] και κανει βολτες στο δωματιο  :Happy:   εδω και οι κουτσουλιες που φενονται και καλυτερα αλλα θα μας πουν καλυτερα τα παιδια [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

7 μερες; δεν δινεις αλλη .θα δουμε για επαναληψη αργοτερα ή για αμεση χορηγηση αλλου φαρμακου 

βγαλε φωτο την κοιλια του και θελω 1000% να μου βγαλεις το στομα ,να δω αυτο το λευκο σημαδακι που ελεγες .Ειναι κρισιμο

----------


## αντρικος

[IMG][/IMG] το στομα του δεν μπορω να βγαλο φωτο πρωτο εκανα 15 λεπτα να το ανοιξω αλλα και η φοτογραφικη μου δεν βγαζει τοσο κοντα δυστηχος αλλα εχω να πω οτι το στομα του εχει ασπρο αλλα πολυ πανο στον ουρανισκο του μεσα ειναι καθαρο και ακομη κατι η κουτσουλιες του μυριζουν πολυ ασχημα και παραξενα το λεω αυτο ισως βοηθισει σε κατι! ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

η κοιλια ειναι καθαρη ,αλλα ξεκινας nystamysin για 10 μερες  0.05 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα αδιαλυτο στο στομα .Τροφη 100 % χωρις μπισκοτακια !!! οχι ετοιμη αυγοτροφη

----------


## αντρικος

ωραια αυτο θα κανω δημητρη ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!! σιγουρα χωρις μπισκοτακια τα ειπαμε αυτα  :Happy:

----------


## αντρικος

[IMG][/IMG] γεια σας παιδια ανεβασα φοτο μετα απο 10 μερες νυσταμισιν πως βλεπετε τις κουτσουλιες το πουλλακι να πω οτι ακομη ειναι καπως λιγο φουσκομενο καποιες φορες αλλα πολυ καλυτερα απο παλια

----------


## jk21

θελω να δουμε την κοιλια και την καρινα του ,αν εχει κατι αλλαξει σε καλυτερο ή χειροτερο .Οι κουτσουλιες δεν μυριζουν πια; 


αν δεν ειναι εντελως καλα ,αλλα σαφως καλυτερα με νυσταμισιν ,τοτε δινεις 1 κουτ του γλυκου μηλοξυδο σε 100 ml νερου για μια βδομαδα ή καθε μερα ριγανονερο (1 κουταλια της σουπας βρασιμο 5 λεπτα σε 100 ml νερου )  για το ιδιο διαστημα .Αναλογα θα δουμε μετα την εβδομαδα .Αν χειροτερεψει ,θα ξεκινησεις fungustatin (σκονη απο καψουλα ) ,αλλα θα σου ποτε τοτε εγω αν και ποσο

εσυ απλα δες αν στην κυπρο υπαρχει fungustatin των 150 mg (1 καψουλα μονο ) 

ή μηπως ακομα καλυτερα φερνετε diflucan σιροπι  απο εξωτερικο (αγγλια ) που εμεις δεν εχουμε

----------


## αντρικος

[IMG][/IMG] αναλογος ναι δημητρη δεν μυριζουν τοσο πολυ ασχημα οπως παλια θα δοκιμασω αυτο με την ριγανη γιατι ξερο ποσο καλο κανει ακομη και σε εμας και οτι νεο θα σου πω να και η φοτο τις κοιλιας και καρινας ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## αντρικος

[VIDEO]http://s1286.photobucket.com/userhttp://s1286.photobucket.com/user/si...38276.mp4.html     αυτο ειναι και ενα βιντεο για να δειτε και πω ειναι και την αναπνοη του ελπιζω να βοηθισει

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι εχει ακομα προβλημα .Οι κουτσουλιες λερωνουν το φτερωμα  και τα ποδια του απο κατω ειναι χαλια .Κοψε λιγο και τα νυχια .Αλλα απο την εικονα του στο βιντεο ,φαινεται οτι κατι υπαρχει και πρεπει να αντιμετωπιστει τωρα 

ή μικροβιο που η deprim δεν το ειχε πιασει ή μυκητας που εχει περασει και στο αναπνευστικο ή τελος παντων δεν ειναι ευκολα εξαλειψιμος και πρεπει να ξεκινησεις το fungustatin ή το diflucan 

θελω να πας στο φαρμακειο και να σου πουνε τι φαρμακα υπαρχουν με φλουκοναζολη (fluconazole ) και αν απο αυτα υπαρχει κανε σε σιροπι .Αν ειναι καποιο απο αυτα ,το παιρνεις ,αν οχι μου λες ποιο ,για να δουμε τι θα δωσεις για μυκητες 

δες επισης αν υπαρχει σιροπι ειτε baytril σε κτηνιατρικα (ή αντιστοιχο με ενροφλοξασινη σαν δραστικη ουσια ) ή απο φαρμακειο με σιπροφλοξασινη (αν και δεν νομιζω να σου δινουν χωρις συνταγη ) .αυτα μονο σαν ενημερωση .δεν θα παρεις αντιβιωση προς το παρον

----------


## αντρικος

γεια σας παιδια δημητρη τελικα πηρα το fungustatin καψουλα 150mg να κανουμε δοσολογια η το αφηνουμε προς το παρον με την ριγανι?

----------


## jk21

για να το λες υποθετω δεν υπαρχει βελτιωση; αν ναι ,τοτε να δωσεις .πες μου και σου στελνω

----------


## αντρικος

oχι καμια διαφορα ναι δημητρη προτιμο να δωσο να το δω να γινει καλα

----------

